# Vaccinations & Heart Worm Prevention



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

This has been dead for awhile, 

http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f25/vaccinations-19123/

but I just brought my new pup home. He's 8 weeks and had his first set at 7 weeks. I'll give him his next at 11.

My question is for heart worm. My female is 3 and we've had her on Sentinel for the last 3 summers, and I'm thinking of doing the same w/ the new guy... but I also read a ton about useless vaccinations, which I want to prevent.

What are your thoughts on heart worm prevention? I live in Ontario, and there are tons of mosquitos in the summer... not sure on the HW rates though...

Thoughts?


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Heartworm prevention is very safe and I use it year round. The standard preventatives like Interceptor (Sentinel is interceptor with added flea control) and Heartgard also prevent intestinal parasites. It is such a safe medication that they are used daily for weeks in the treatment of mange. The rates of heartworm disease decrease the further north you get, but it is such a devastating disease to the dog and the treatment is WAYYYYY harsher than the preventative.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I treat once a month with Heartguard. We have a ton of skeeters and cases of HW....so I take no chances. 

And, I believe you can start your pup if under 5 months without getting bloodwork done first.....if I remember correctly that is.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Carol Boche said:


> I treat once a month with Heartguard. We have a ton of skeeters and cases of HW....so I take no chances.
> 
> And, I believe you can start your pup if under 5 months without getting bloodwork done first.....if I remember correctly that is.


Good memory Carol...you are correct


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Great thanks...


----------

